# WoW mit gamepads zocken, die ultimative anleitung



## yorinaga (4. September 2008)

hallo

da nun doch son andrang bestand wow mit nem gamepad zu zocken.. hier ma die genaue anleitung.

als kleines vorwort bitte ich euch die schritte genauestens zu befolgen.. will hier net umsonst die ganze nacht damit verbracht haben screens von den tools zu machen u was weiss ich ...

1. um überhaupt anfangen zu können seids ma sicher ob ihr nen pc-gamepad habt oder nen adapter um zb. nen ps2 controller an den pc anzuschliessen.
   wer sowas nicht hat, kann direkt mit dem lesen aufhören um sich son teil zu besorgen.

http://www.wolfsoft.de/shop/product_info.p...tjoy-plus).html
  so sehn die adapter für nen ps2 pad aus.

2. so, da ihr ja scho bei schritt 2 seid, denk ich ma das ihr die benötigte hardware vor euch liegen habt.. gratulation, den schwierigsten teil habt ihr hinter euch. alle die nix vor sich liegen haben, lesen bitte ab punkt 1 weiter.

in diesem punkt geht es erstmal darum eine freie maussicht zu erzeugen.. damit man nicht wie mit der maus dauernd die rechte maustaste gedrückthalten muss. dazu ladet euch dieses tool runter.

http://rapidshare.com/files/142430479/frei...t_tool.rar.html

super, nun entpacken und installieren.. keine angst vor viren, no risk no fun ^^

dieses kleine program erzeugt auf tastendruck dauerhafte makros.. wie zb. rechte maustaste gedrückt halten ^^
wie das geht kommt nu.

nachdem ihr das programm geöffnet habt, klickt ihr wie auf dem bild gezeigt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es sollte sich folgendes fenster öffnen und dort klickt ihr wie auf dem screen markiert mouse an

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so, den rest könnt ihr dann wie auf dem bild gezeigt alles in einem abwasch erledigen..
zuerst right button down markieren, den mittleren pfeil anklicken, makronamen eingeben und nu das wichtigste... unter hotkey (bei punkt 4 auf dem screen) muss die taste rein die den mausklick simuliert, dh, wenn ihr nen buchstaben nehmt.. wird dieser für die dauer des makros nicht mehr verfügbar sein.. da das makro diese taste ja brauch... deshalb hab ich raute genommen... die taste hab ich noch nie in wow gebraucht.. nachdem ihr ne taste definiert habt.. saved das ganze und beendet den makromaker.. ganz wichtig. komme später noch dazu

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wars zu punkt 2. das einfachste wäre geschafft.

3. nun gehts ans eingemachte.. der scheiss teil.
ladet euch folgendes tool runter, entpackt es und erstellt euch ne verknüpfung der .exe aufm desktop. die exe muss aber in dem ordner drinbleiben da dort auch die einstellungen für sämtliche spiele gespeichert werden.

http://rapidshare.com/files/142436962/jtk378en.rar.html

so, doppelklickt jetz eure verknüpfung.. folgendes sollte dann erscheinen: 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



a: dort sind alle spieleeinstellungen die je gemacht wurden. habe meine ma drin gelassen zum durchtesten ^^
b: dort is die jeweilige einstellung für ein game profil... in unserm fall meine wow einstellung.

die faulen oder ungeduldigen unter euch können schonma wow starten und direkt ausprobieren ob schon was mit dem pad funktioniert.
viele haben glück und es sind dieselben einstellungen wie bei mir.

aber gott sei dank gibts nich nur faule... also beginne ich vom urschleim an.

zuerst klickt ihr unten auf create und gebt einen namen für die padbelegung ein.. in unserm fall test.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr erhaltet dann son blank fenster wo noch nix geht... zuerst geht aber bitte in eure systemsteuerung/gamecontroller und klickt dort eigenschaften. seid sicher das euer gamepad oder adapter dort angezeigt wird.. (siehe screen). das eigenschaften fenster lasst ihr dann bitte offen, das brauchen wir gleich.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über die gamepadeigenschaften könnt ihr herausfinden welche tasten auf dem gamepad die tasten in der joytokey.exe sind. das ist ganz wichtig.

aber zuerst müsst ihr herausfinden welche einstellungen in jtk (abkürzung für joytokey) eure analog sticks sind. geht dazu auf preferences:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



a: da klickt ihr drauf
b: da ein haken machen, der sorgt dafür das auch der zweite analog stick benutzt werden kann
c: hier ein haken , der sorgt dafür das auch das digitale steuerkreuz benutzt werden kann
d: stellt hier den regler auf 30% ein.. das is die sogenannte todeszone der analog-sticks.. das is wichtig damit die figur nich sofort bei der kleinsten stick bewegung anfängt zu rennen oder sich umzuschauen.

nachdem das erledigt is, klickt auf joysticks.
nun stellen wir den linken knüppel ein.. dieser soll die bewegung des chars übernehmen. öffnet dazu ein textdokument um zu testen obs geht
im folgenden bild seht ihr nu auf der rechten seite viele axis abschnitte. das sind die möglichen analogstick-achsen eurer pads. welche davon für euren linken knüppel zuständig sind, müsst ihr selbst rausfinden. aber wenn ihr meinem beispiel wie auf dem screen bei allen axen folgt, dürfet ihr recht schnell die richtige achse finden.
doppelklickt zuerst die oberste achse AxisX(<0).
wie im bild stelle ich den linken knüppel so ein, das wenn ich ihn nach links bewege die taste q auf der tastatur emuliere.. ingame is q ja nach links strafen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wiederholt diesen schritt bei allen 4 achsen für strafe links, strafe rechts, vorwärts/rückwärts laufen. bei meinem pad siehts dann wie folg aus:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ihr seht habe ich auf dem textdokument mit meinem linken knüppel durch drehen des selbigen hübschen buchstabensalat geschrieben ^^
wenn das bei euch auch so ist, gratulation.. wenn nicht, probiert dieses beispiel einfach bei den anderen achsen aus.. irgendwelche sind auch für eure pads.
optional könnt ihr schon jetzt mit der einstellung euren char in wow mit dem linken knüppel steuern ^^
aber da das nicht alles ist, kommen wir nun zur maussicht. dies funtioniert wie beim linken knüppel.. welche achsen das sind müsst ihr selbst rausfinden.

bei meinem pad muss ich dazu zuerst Axis3(<0) doppelklicken.
jetzt stelle ich ein das der rechte knüppel, wenn ich ihn nach links neige, den mauszeiger nach links bewegt... die -40 deshalb, weil die geschwindigkeit der emulierten maus nur 40% des originalspeeds haben soll. 100 is einfach zu schnell. wenn euch später 40 zu langsam ist.. stellts auf 50 oder 60.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wiederholt diesen schritt bei allen 4 achsen für mauszeiger links/rechts und hoch/runter. bei meinem pad siehts dann wie folgt aus:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



a: dort emuliert ihr rechts/links bewegung der maus
b: dort hoch/runter

wenn das bei euch dann so ist wie bei mir.. müsste sich mit dem rechten knüppel nun der mauszeiger bewegen lassen. wenn nicht, weiter achsen testen.
optional könnt ihr jetz schon in wow den mauszeiger bewegen... 

damit ihr in wow jetzt auch noch ne freie maussicht geniessen könnt, die ja nur mit gedrückter rechter maustaste zu erreichen ist, kommt jetzt wieder der makromaker zum einsatz. könnt ihr euch noch errinern welche taste ihr dafür im makromaker definiert habt? bei mir wars die raute.. bevor ihr jetzt den makromaker startet, müssen wir erst die rautetaste in jtk implementieren. belegt dafür eine taste die ihr so im kampf nicht brauchen könnt, bei mir benutze ich dafür die start taste auf dem pad. zuerst müssen wir aber herausfinden welche das ist in jtk... und womit machen wir das?? richtiiiig, über die gamecontroller eigenschaften:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



drückt einfach in der gamecontroller-eigenschaft die taste auf dem gamepad wo das makromaker-makro später hinsoll.
in meinem fall is das die 9 die durch den druck hell aufleuchtet.

mit diesem wissen geht ihr jetz wieder in jtk, scrollt solange runter bis eure taste zum konfigurieren bereit steht.. doppelklickt drauf und legt raute als taste fest. keine angst wenn dort was anderes erscheint als raute.. is alles richtig so:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



startet erst jetzt!!! euren makromaker, sobald ihr jetzt eure definierte makrotaste im spiel drückt, verschwindet der mauszeiger und ihr könnt euch frei bewegen. 

wenn der mauszeiger wieder erscheinen soll müsst ihr einfach einen rechtklick machen, diesen habe ich auf dem digitalen steuerkreuz meines pads belegt.. ihr könnt den hinmachen wo ihr wollt.. oder lasst es .. oder wie auch immer.. in meinem fall klicke ich in den einstellungen von jtk POV1:up.
die pow tasten in jtk sind eure steuerkreuze:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, wenn bei euch das alles so funktioniert wie bei mir.. könnt ihr ingame jetzt laufen, strafen mit druck auf die starttaste den mauszeiger ausblenden, mit dem rechten knüppel euch nun umsehen und mit druck auf steuerkreuz/oben den mauszeiger wieder sichtbar machen.

im grossen und ganzen wars das in den letzten bildern erkläre ich noch fix die einzelnen abschnitte von jtk die ihr fürs belegen braucht.. ihr könnt für alle anderen tasten auf dem pad belegen was ihr wollt.. seid nur sicher das ihr ne taste habt um mobs durchzuswitchen (tab), springen könnt und optional wem die tasten seines pads nicht reichen shift oder alt belegt, sogenannte combi tasten. zb: x= zauber 1, shift+x= zauber 2 in der wow tastenkonfiguration.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die buttons 1-3x sind alle tasten ausser den analogsticks und dem steuerkreuz, benutzt um herauszufinden welche das sind wieder die gamecontroller eigenschaften

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die pov tasten sind euer steuerkreuz.
die slidertasten sind wichtig für xbox contoller. die achsen.. na inzwischen solltet ihrs wissen ^^

so, jetz nochn paar tipps und anregungen.

wenn ihr in jtk alles eingestellt habt, tasten, knüppel... steuerkreuz, geht ingame in eure tastenbelegung eurer wahl.. ich bevorzuge bongos ^^ und drückt in den jeweiligen leisten einfach die taste auf dem pad welche diese aufgabe übernehmen soll.. fertig ^^
nu könnts wow mit pad zocken...

noch was wichtiges zum schluss... beendet bevor ihr den rechner ausmacht immer joytokey... das dieses den prozess aufhällt... ka wieso.
und nicht vergessen.. ihr könnt alle tasten belegen die ihr wollt.. nur nicht die für den makromaker.. diese taste is solange das tool aktiv ist, nicht verfügbar!

so, nach fast 4 stunden arbeit is nu mein erster richtiger post beendet... puh, erstma eine rauchen.

wer noch fragen und anregungen hat.. kann mir ne email schicken.

lord-yorinaga@web.de

hoffe ich habs gut erklärt u jeder kommt klar, machts gut u viel spass mit eurem pad in wow ^^

mfg yori


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

gab es nicht mal so ein thread dazu? ....


----------



## Drotan (4. September 2008)

Der Guide ist wirklich klasse beschrieben!

Aber die Idee ist irgendwie....komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashena (4. September 2008)

!


----------



## Flixl (4. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## rckstR (4. September 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> verweis auf den anderen thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58025
> 
> und vielen dank an dich yorinaga dass du so viel arbeit da reingesteckt hast um uns das so gut zu erklären. bis schritt drei kam ich und ab da muss ich nu auf den adapter warten. bitte liefert ihn schnell ihr packetheinis ^^
> 
> edith meinte der andere thread is nun überflüssig ^^



mitm xbox 360 pad und mit dem programm : xpadder , dauert das 5mins ^^

aber eignetlich hats doch keinen sinn weil wie will man die skills benutzen ? viel zu wenig tasten und so


----------



## yorinaga (4. September 2008)

wieso zuwenig tasten Oo 

wenn ich will hab ich bis zu 36 tasten und mehr zu verfügung...
und eben das is mit xpadder nicht möglich.. da viele tasten gar net zu belegen sind.. zb: start u select, die knüppeltasten beim ps2 pad... usw.

ausserdem dauerts mit meinen tools auch keine 5min wenn man weiss wies geht...


----------



## Stehplatz (4. September 2008)

joa nice, werds gleich mal test, hab allerdings nur n normalen Xbox controller, mal sehn ob ichs hinbekommen... wehe das is n keylogger ^^

öhm und zum thema skill, kommt halt auf die klasse an... also ich denke ich bekomms hin meinen vergelter mit den "paar" tasten zu spielen, und vllt gehts ja auch nen leisten wechsel auf dem controller zu macron...

naja danke für deine mühe, ist sicher für ne zeit recht lustig...

öhm was ich mich aber gerade noch frage ist halt, ist das ganz legal? ich mein man wurstet immerhin mit irgendwelchen 3rd party sachen rum wärend man wow spielt, aber naja...


----------



## yorinaga (4. September 2008)

solange du mit den tools nix automatisierst isses legal... 

du kannst auch um mehrere skills zu benutzen eine combo taste belegen.. is ja in wow möglich das du mit shift und/oder alt tasten doppelt oder dreifach belegen kannst...

das macht bei nem ps2 pad 12x 3 tasten ^^


----------



## paTschQ (4. September 2008)

Öhm hab so ein Logitech USB controller (sieht aus wie die ps2 controller)

geht das damit auch?

mfg


----------



## paTschQ (4. September 2008)

yorinaga schrieb:


> du kannst auch um mehrere skills zu benutzen eine combo taste belegen.. is ja in wow möglich das du mit shift und/oder alt tasten doppelt oder dreifach belegen kannst...
> 
> das macht bei nem ps2 pad 12x 3 tasten ^^



Wie bei Tekken? X O X O X O unschlagbar!^^

sry für doppelposte

mfg


----------



## Terodes (4. September 2008)

Schöner Guide!
Endlich produktive Programme mit denen man arbeiten kann :>


----------



## yorinaga (4. September 2008)

@paTschQ jo, kannst auch dafür benutzen


----------



## Chregi (4. September 2008)

hey echt geil!! vote 4 sticky!!!

mfg


----------



## Sethna (4. September 2008)

Chregi schrieb:


> hey echt geil!! vote 4 sticky!!!
> 
> mfg



! rischtisch


----------



## Darkfregga (4. September 2008)

Coole Idee und Klasse Anleitung!
Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Setheron (4. September 2008)

nice gut gemacht aber ob ich das au will naja bestimmt nicht schlecht dennoch


----------



## Voldsom (4. September 2008)

Hab mir die Anleitung mal aus purer Neugierde durchgelesen und muss sagen "NICE" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings befürchte ich das ist wirklich nix für mich ! Ich bin da eher Traditionalist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie heißt es so schön bei uns ? "Was der Bauer net kennt, frisst er net"


----------



## Brumbär (4. September 2008)

yorinaga schrieb:


> wieso zuwenig tasten Oo
> 
> wenn ich will hab ich bis zu 36 tasten und mehr zu verfügung...
> und eben das is mit xpadder nicht möglich.. da viele tasten gar net zu belegen sind.. zb: start u select, die knüppeltasten beim ps2 pad... usw.
> ...




Hej 

Frage wenn du sagst 36 Tasten 

seh ich das richtig das du dann quasi eine Taste am Gamepad mit Strg (zb.) belegst und so die doppelt anzahl an Tasten belegen kannst ?!


----------



## Brumbär (4. September 2008)

und bei mir als Druide gibts so sachen wie Anreggen vergeben wie machst das ?? oder Rezzen im Kampf ??


----------



## Riku182 (4. September 2008)

Huhu echt geile Anleitung und sehr einfach zu verstehen und wenn man sich mal damit bissl auseinandersetzt dann bekommt man da super sachen hin.


----------



## yorinaga (4. September 2008)

@brumbär  
 ja genau, ich halte dann einfach die strg taste gedrückt u kann wieder alle tasten mit neuen sachen belegen.. mit dem prinzip bekommt man alle skills unter

bei so speziellen sachen wie rezzen u anregen benutze ich den mauszeiger (bin selber druide) habe dafür noch grid installiert. habe zwar ne taste belegt um durch mitspieler zu switchen, was aber nur in 10er inis prima funzt.


----------



## Animos93 (4. September 2008)

^^ net schlecht auf youtube is auch so einer der mit der wii wow zockt >.<


----------



## Gigafabi (4. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für diese geniale Anleitung!


----------



## Maatero (4. September 2008)

n1 vote 4 sticky! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (4. September 2008)

wirklich nice gemacht aber ich hab beschlossen is nix für mich ^^ ich komm ja schon mit meinen 10 bars die ich hab hart an die grenze^^ gäbs 15 hätt ich bestimmt 15 voll belegt *g (bin hexer da hab ich nunmal sooooo viele tolle sachen) mit nur 36 tasten würd ich verzweifeln *g aber vlt mal mit nem twink ausprobieren *nachdenk


----------



## danksager (4. September 2008)

da ich noch an punkt eins scheitere abonnier ich das hier mal 

danksager


----------



## Xylezz (4. September 2008)

falls ihr einen Xbox360 controller habt saugt euch einfach Switchblade (googln!)

da ist alles voreingestellt , nur anmachen , bei bedarf tasten ein bischen umlegen und fertig

kriegt jeder depp hin!

tausend mal einfacher und schneller als diese komplett bescheuerte methode(die leider die einzige möglichkeit ist mit n normalen controller WoW zu zocken)


und im gegensatz zu xpadder kann man jede taste belegen! (auch start und back) und die "knüppeltasten" auch

wenn man die trigger buttons zieht kann man jede taste nochmal belegen, da es 2 trigger gibt ergibt das 30 tasten(mit select und back 36)
und es ist wirklich kinder leicht


----------



## Kronas (5. September 2008)

hab ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


links in dem teil steht nur 'First Configuration' zu auswahl, keine spiele



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Das ist jetzt echt kein Spaß:

Würde das voll gern probieren, doch vor 30mins hat mich ein Freund angerufen, ob er mein Gamepad haben kann und ich habs ihm vorbei gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt echt kein Spaß:
> 
> Würde das voll gern probieren, doch vor 30mins hat mich ein Freund angerufen, ob er mein Gamepad haben kann und ich habs ihm vorbei gebracht
> 
> ...


pwnd

ich lach mich grade so schlapp^^

wohnst du in der nähe von westbevern? hätte noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht switchblade mit ps2 controler?













ich gebs auf
hab die anleitung gefolgt aber weder die maus will sich bewegen noch mein char


----------



## Gr3xter (6. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> pwnd
> 
> ich lach mich grade so schlapp^^
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kP wo das ist^^ Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Shurycain (6. September 2008)

Drotan schrieb:


> Der Guide ist wirklich klasse beschrieben!
> 
> Aber die Idee ist irgendwie....komisch
> 
> ...




Wieso ? Ist doch genial   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw dein Avatar Bild ist Goil, kann mir das einer schicken ?
Dieses 'mimimi' Bild mit dem Baby XD

Edit : Man kanns nicht oft genug sagen, erstmal vielen dank, dass du dir die große mühe gemacht hast, um manchen von uns zu helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ed.deffub (19. November 2008)

Hiho zusammen!

Zuerst einmal danke für den Guide, funzt perfekt.

Jedoch ist dein Makro wohl illegal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin per Google (-> "Joytokey Automatic shooting" googeln) auf ein Thema im Offiziellen WoW-Forum gestossen (3. Google Ergebnis) welches sich mit der rechtlichen Thematik von solcher Software befasst.
Ein Beitrag linkt wiederum auf einen Bluepost aus dem englischen Forum, welcher zwar klar besagt, das es legal ist, Software zu benutzen um WoW mit einem Gamepad zu spielen,



> No that is completely fine.



aber gleichzeitig davor warnt Makro wie dein "Maus gedrückt halten" Makro zu benutzen. (Auch wenn dieses vergleichsweise ja wenig macht.)
Hier wird sogar von einem möglichen Bann gesprochen.



> The only thing that can get you banned is if you use the software included with the game pad to macro keys to numerous actions.



Mit der Begründung:



> ... it can allow you to be playing the game without actually being at your computer, which is a bannable offense.



Da müsste man sich wohl eine andere Lösung einfallen lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg ed.deffub


----------



## yorinaga (26. November 2008)

huhu,

ich glaub da hast du was falsch verstanden.. es geht dabei um software die beim gamepad beiligt  um bestimmte abläufe zu automatisieren..

The only thing that can get you banned is if you use the software included with the game pad...Some game pads give you this feature.

da es in meiner anleitung ja um ps2 pads geht, die 1. keine software zum automatisieren/programieren mitbringen und 2. du mit dem macromaker nichts wirklich automatisieren kannst ^^  dort geht nur das, was auch sonst möglich wäre mit der tastatur.. oder maus...

ich habe selbst mit einem gm drüber gesprochen.. und spiele so seit über 3 jahren...

so far


----------



## Monyesak (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sid Vicious (1. August 2009)

ich liebe dich danke man <3 *-*


----------



## Piposus (1. August 2009)

Bald folgt mein Guide: "WoW mittels Spracherkennung zocken". Freut euch drauf!


----------



## Gulwar (1. August 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Bald folgt mein Guide: "WoW mittels Spracherkennung zocken". Freut euch drauf!



Zocken? Ich meine mit so einem Micky-Maus-Teil war mein Sohn schon in den Windeln überfordert. Da nimmt man sich doch jede menge Möglichkeiten und Spaß.
Würde aber die Spielweise von manchen erklären.
Naja, wers braucht, ich bleibe lieber bei Maus und Tasta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (1. August 2009)

Monyesak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (1. August 2009)

Finds auch recht cool, auch wenns für mich wohl nichts ist.
Außerdem warte ich immernoch auf das offizielle WoW-Sport-Modul:

- spezielles Laufband zum Bewegen des Charaters
- eingebaute Tastatur und Bildschrim sowie Maus an der Vorrichtung

Dann könnte man während man WoW spielt endlich auch Sport machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragt sich nur ob das bei den meisten so gut ankäm und finaziell würd das wohl nicht billig werden. Trotzdem nen Traum von mir, kein Scherz. Aber das wirds wohl nie geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder sone 3D Brille und dazu WoW Steuerung über die elektrischen Impulse des Gehirns, also Gedankenstuerung. Wär doch mal nen krasses Spielerlebniss , aber langsam wirds lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sawyer1979 (11. November 2009)

Die Anleitung ist wirklich ausführlich und nett erklärt. Allerdings hänge ich schon sehr früh fest. Da steht immer was von "klickt wie auf dem Bild zu sehen" und "klickt wie auf dem Screen markiert".....ich sehe in der ganzen Anleitung kein einziges Bild. Sind diese entfernt worden? Habe jetzt den Macro Maker, aber keine Ahnung, was ich damit machen soll. Da scheinbar die Bilder dazu fehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Finds auch recht cool, auch wenns für mich wohl nichts ist.
> Außerdem warte ich immernoch auf das offizielle WoW-Sport-Modul:
> 
> - spezielles Laufband zum Bewegen des Charaters



Gute Idee! Und bei nem 280% Flugmount muss man dann auch ordentlich durchstarten. Nur bei Seitwärtsbewegungen wirds kritisch


----------



## chefteri (11. November 2009)

Jop, leider gehen die Bilder nicht . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chefteri (11. November 2009)

Xylezz schrieb:


> falls ihr einen Xbox360 controller habt saugt euch einfach Switchblade (googln!)
> 
> da ist alles voreingestellt , nur anmachen , bei bedarf tasten ein bischen umlegen und fertig
> 
> ...



Kostet das Programm was?


----------



## Wowneuling (11. November 2009)

chefteri schrieb:


> Jop, leider gehen die Bilder nicht .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was bei einem über einem Jahr alten Thema mal passiert.


----------



## chefteri (11. November 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Was bei einem über einem Jahr alten Thema mal passiert.



Mist , und ich hab schon meinen Xbox 360 Controller bereit gestellt ;-(


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. November 2009)

Omg wer spielt denn wow mit nem gamepad?

Ich will ma sehn wie man damit raiden kann :x geschweigedenn pvp...


----------



## -Baru- (11. November 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Omg wer spielt denn wow mit nem gamepad?
> 
> Ich will ma sehn wie man damit raiden kann :x geschweigedenn pvp...



Ich glaube, einige würden mit einem Pad bei Phase3 von Malygos sehr viel besser zurecht kommen.


----------



## chefteri (11. November 2009)

Gibts jetzt irgend ein Programm?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. November 2009)

also ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, mit nem gamepad zu spielen. ich denke es gibt genres die man einfach mit maus und tastatur spielen muss. sprich mmorpg, strategiespiele oder ego shooter


----------



## Rabaz (11. November 2009)

Zieht ihr euch die Hosen auch mit Messer und Gabel an ?


----------



## Redolan (11. November 2009)

kann irgendwie nichts von rapidshare runterladen -.- 

*Derzeit laden viele Benutzer Dateien herunter. Bitte versuchen Sie es in 2 Minuten noch einmal oder werden Sie Premium mitglied...

*


----------



## Agagh (11. November 2009)

Warte zwei Minuten oder auch ein paar Minuten mehr, dann gehts auch. Abends ziehen viele Leute Sachen, da wird man als Nichtbezahler ein bisschen geblockt.


----------



## Zulhel (11. November 2009)

sag mal des programm http://rapidshare.com/files/142430479/frei...t_tool.rar.html kann mann nur als premium mitglied downloaden und des kostet gibts ne alternative oder des programm irgenwo kostenlos???


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

Zulhel schrieb:


> sag mal des programm http://rapidshare.com/files/142430479/frei...t_tool.rar.html kann mann nur als premium mitglied downloaden und des kostet gibts ne alternative oder des programm irgenwo kostenlos???


nein, die server sind nur entlastet, versuch es morgen nochmal...

edit: nein, die datei wurde scheinbar wieder gelöscht, weil zu lange zeit niemand gedownloaded hat
edit2: der link war kaputt, liegt doch am server


----------



## chefteri (11. November 2009)

Und bei Switchblade kann ich mich nicht registrieren , da der Zahlen Code nicht angezeigt wird ...


----------



## Zulhel (12. November 2009)

sag mal des programm des man bei schritt 2 downloadet wie will man des entpacken ?bei mir ist des ne datei die ich nicht öfnnen kann . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (12. November 2009)

Und hier ist auch schon das Gimmik für die Vorbesteller von Cataclysm zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommt dieser Thread ja wie gerufen !


----------



## Manukargl (12. November 2009)

finde den artikel echt nice, beide daumen hoch,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber eine frage hätt ich dennoch:

gehen die fotos von denen du redest nur bei mir nicht, bei anderen auch nicht oder hast du vergessen die einzufügen?


----------



## Zulhel (16. November 2009)

Xylezz schrieb:


> falls ihr einen Xbox360 controller habt saugt euch einfach Switchblade (googln!)


 
wenn man der website von switchblade glaube kann geht des auch mit ps3 (mit usb kabel),Saitek P2900 und Logitech Dual Action
 [td] [/td]


----------



## Zulhel (16. November 2009)

*Mit ps3 Controller*


----------



## Pudding00 (16. November 2009)

Zulhel schrieb:


> wenn man der website von switchblade glaube kann geht des auch mit ps3 (mit usb kabel),Saitek P2900 und Logitech Dual Action






Zulhel schrieb:


> *Mit ps3 Controller*






du must nicht extra einen neuen beitrag schreiben, du kannst einfach rechts auf bearbeiten klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benny1804 (1. Juni 2010)

hmm könnte wer vlt mal die die bilder neu posten sind alle nicht meher zu sehen und ohne bilder schwer zu machen


----------



## Zodttd (1. Juni 2010)

Der Thread ist uralt inzwischen kann man einfach mit XPadder die Knöpfe und die Sticks mit der Maus und mit den Tasten belegen.
Und natürlich werde ich drei Jahre alte Bilder, die ich nicht bestize neu posten.


----------

